
Ask HN: New G+ Logo? - escherize
We are using FontAwesome and Glyphicons, and neither have updated to the new version of the G+ logo.  What&#x27;s a good work-around that doesn&#x27;t involve yet another font package?
======
bbrks
It is a known issue on FontAwesome and scheduled for the next release.

[https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome/issues/7357](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome/issues/7357)

------
edoceo
Contributing one back to an open project. Or Waiting patiently a few weeks.

